# Troy-Bilt 2-Cycle Gas Trimmer Will Not Start



## g8tkeeper (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a Troy-Bilt 2-Cycle Gasoline Trimmer (Model# TB70SS) that I purchased about 1 1/2 to 2-years ago and it will not start. Enclosed are photos of the unit.

I've done the following and it still will not start:

Checked the On/Off Switch
I've replaced the gas and added a fresh new tank of 40:1 mixture of 2-cycle oil and unleaded gas
I've checked the Spark Plug arrestor and cleaned the screen with a wire brush
I've replaced the spark plug with a Champion DJ7Y spark plug with a .025 gap
I've inspected the air filter and it looks to be in pretty good condition.
I've pulled the starter rope numerous times just in case it is flooded

One of the things I've noticed is that the Primer Bulb will not work correctly. When I press it in to start the fuel flow, it will not depress or return to its normal state immediately, it takes several minutes. Therefore, I can't press it 10 times as the manual states to start it. Does this mean I need to replace the primer bulb? What could be the problem HELP!!!


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Have you checked to make sure you have spark? Will it fire if you give it a shot of ether? Does it seem to have good compression?


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Try loosening the fuel fill cap and press the primer.


----------

